# Just Mafia (Alien Win)



## OrngSumb (Jan 24, 2011)

Role PMs are out.

Basic rules:

Unless specified you *MUST* use your night action
All night actions that aren't sent in will be randomized
No out of thread communication unless stated in your PM
If you do not post in the thread at least once during a day phase you will be auto-killed at the end of it
*DO NOT POST YOUR ROLE PM =_="*

Flavor text matters

You have *48 hours* for all night actions.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Night 0)*

(Ending the night phase early because the last action needed is absent)

_The morning dawns and the villagers gather round. Silently they count their numbers and realize one person is missing. Running around they finally found it: their first victim. With a single shot to the head, *Dannichu* was found dead in a bed not her own. Sifting through her belongings they find a red card which tells them the one thing they want to know._

*Dannichu* is dead, she was *Mafia*.

48 hours to discuss


----------



## JackPK (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Hmmmm... well, we've either got a lucky vigilante or an unlucky Mafia who either hit their Terrorist (if there is one) or had their action randomized and ended up hitting themself/one of their lackeys.

If it's a lucky vigilante, which is overwhelmingly probable, then the Mafia target probably got healed, was Bulletproof, was an alien... etc.

The fact that Dannichu was found "in a bed not her own" makes me suspicious. Is there some kind of role that reflects whatever hits it back (like a Mafia kill) back at the user? Am I reading too much into it, and it's just meant to signify that the Vigilante killed Dannichu as she was on her way to, or in the act of, killing her target? So many questions that probably won't be answered anytime soon if at all.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

A bed not her own...
A mafia member about to kill someone, but stopped by a bodyguard?


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

I think it sounds like a bus driver who did that. In the sign-up thread it wasn't denied, so it's perfectly possible.

Hooray for bus drivers! For now, I think we should abstain, as we do have a mafia already dead.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

I honestly don't think we got an alien hit. It's possible, but not probable at this point. I think we probably got a lucky vig. So... Horray! But the question is [strike]who was phone?[/strike] why go for a vig kill on day 1? o_0


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Sorry, what's a bus driver?


----------



## Wargle (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Bus driver switches two people so all actiosn aimed at them hit the other person instead.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*



Squirrel said:


> Sorry, what's a bus driver?


A bus driver is a role that can swap what happens to two players. For example, if players A and B were swapped and the Mafia targeted A and an inspector targeted B, then B would be killed and the inspector would receive results on A.

I had forgotten about a bus driver, but that does make more sense than anything I came up with. Still doesn't explain why she was Mafia, though, so I guess it still stands that the Mafia kill probably got healed, or possibly absorbed by a bulletproof, bodyguard, or *shudder* alien.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Dannichu could've been mafia, and the bus driver could've switched Dannichu and the real mafia target just to see what would happen and succeeded. You never know, really, but it can make sense for her to be mafia, just that she can't be the head mafia. Unless...

If the head mafia decides to kill someone and the bus driver switches that target and the head mafia, does the head mafia kill himself?!


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Yeah I read the post and my first thought was bus driver.
YAY, bus drivers rule (and are a fun role to be, not like I'm one now)
but we still have to decide who to kill, seeing as a mafia kill with no townie kill doesn't really give us much leads.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

I think *abstain* is a good idea, because there are few suspicions for now, as far as I know. What else is there to do?


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Quick recap:
1 abstaining vote.

Flower Doll, Midnight, Minnow, Mai, Cirrus, and MilkAndCookies have not posted and will be killed if they do not post before the day ends.

Approximately 24 hours left.


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Since only a mafia member died, I guess abstaining for now is safe.
*Abstain.*


----------



## JackPK (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

I actually for once think *abstaining* and letting all the inactives default!die would be fine. Hopefully some of them are Mafia.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Hmm. It would truly suck if all mafia day!die.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Abstaining is currently our best bet, as nobody has really looked very suspicious yet.

*Abstain*


----------



## Wargle (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

I thought, Maybe Dannichu was Mafia head and didn't PM in the night Action.

But that doesn't explain the 'in a bed not her own' part.


----------



## Flora (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Oh, hi. It's been a weird couple of days.

Huh, one mafia down, in a bed not their own? It does kinda sound like a bus driver.

I kinda have to agree with *abstaining*, as we have no leads (and one mafia down)


----------



## Mai (Jan 26, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

*Abstain.* Bus driver makes sense, and we have no real need to lynch now (though lynching is good) since we're one mafia down and no innocents.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

_*Abstaining*_

I am hopeful we get Lucky again.


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

*Abstain*
what else is there to do?


----------



## Minnow (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

*Abstaining,* too, I guess.


----------



## Minish (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

Almost definitely a bus driver, imo. *Abstain*.


----------



## Clover (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

oh what this is cruel mode mafia

I did not get that

at least I made it in here before the lightning struck

it is totally helpful for discussion too, you can tell by the way I just skimmed until I got to the cruel mode bit and jumped down to post my *abstain*.

:|


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 27, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 1)*

(Gonna change the day considering 10 minutes isn't going to make a difference)

_After awakening to a dead Mafia member, the villagers decided to abstain from lynching, hoping their luck is looking up for once.

Except for MilkAndCookies, for they had not participated in the discussion. God was so angry with this he struck them with lightening, killing them instantly. Like normal the villagers search through the objects on MilkAndCookies body. In their pocket was a green card letting them know everything._

*MilkAndCookies is dead. They were innocent.

24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Night 1)*

_The villagers all awaken. Gathering in the town square they count their numbers frantically. In their haste random numbers are shouted. But after calming down and taking a careful count they realize everybody is alive and well._

*Nobody died. Day ends January 29th at 8:00 PM EST (GMT -5)*


----------



## Clover (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

Two things.

One what I didn't get a chance to say yesterday was that isn't it kind of crazy unlikely that a member of the mafia would just happen to be chosen to take the place of someone she went after on the same night? Wouldn't, say, bodyguard, where the person has a 50% chance to fatally strike down the killer be far more likely? Jeez.

Secondly, I'm inspector-like (on yet another game, hooray), and I've always learned that it's best to reveal mafia as soon as you hit one when you're inspector, as doctors often pop out of the woodwork to heal. Therefore, *Jack the Pumpkin King* is mafia, go after him.

(There is a tiny but very miniscule chance that he is activated alien, now. Considering the recent splurge of "omg non alien!" mafia signups, I doubt there is an alien. Even so, this is a far larger percentage chance of being mafia than alien. /nodnod)


----------



## Wargle (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

Im the innocent Jailkeeper. I heal but yet Roleblock. Both nights I targetted Pumpkinface.


----------



## Minish (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*



Wargle said:


> Im the innocent Jailkeeper. I heal but yet Roleblock. Both nights I targetted Pumpkinface.


If this weren't so, I'd be more concerned about lynching him. As it is, it seems pretty safe to go with *Jack the Pumpkin King*! Unlikely to be an alien.


----------



## Mai (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

Well um since we're all roleclaiming now I'm a _*Schitzo.*_ On day one I targeted Dannichu but apparently I 'attacked Cirrus'. I dunno. So sorry Cirrus and stuff! 

But yeah let's lynch *Jack.*

So should we all roleclaim now or something?


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

Well, alien victories are kinda fun in their own way. That's pretty unlikely, though. Thanks, Wargle!
*Jack the Pumpkin King.*

EDIT-
Nah, still a bit early for everyone roleclaiming. Only roleclaim if there's especially important information. We don't know how many mafia there are.


----------



## Flora (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*



Mai said:


> Well um since we're all roleclaiming now I'm a _*Schitzo.*_ On day one I targeted Dannichu but apparently I 'attacked Cirrus'. I dunno. So sorry Cirrus and stuff!


Oh, oops, that was me. I'm the Bus Driver, and I switched Dannichu and Cirrus. So, uh, I think it was that that killed Dannichu ^^;

I'm okay with lynching *Jack* as well


----------



## JackPK (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*



Midnight said:


> Secondly, I'm inspector-like (on yet another game, hooray), and I've always learned that it's best to reveal mafia as soon as you hit one when you're inspector, as doctors often pop out of the woodwork to heal. Therefore, *Jack the Pumpkin King* is mafia, go after him.


*ahem*?

I don't know if posting my role PM is allowed, but it looks like I'm getting lynched anyway, so this is so you guys can go after Midnight when I flip innocent:



			
				OrngSumb said:
			
		

> You are the Governor. You have no night action. When a lynch is declared you well be given 1 hour to protect the lynchee. You may not protect yourself against a lynch and you may not protect the same person twice. You may not communicate out of thread. You win when all Mafia are killed.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

I would totally invoke my power if not for the "except yourself" clause, so whatevs. *Jack_the_PumpkinKing* for the lulz.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

OK, YOU KNOW WHAT?!?

I'm sick of this. I'm in 4 or so mafia games, and WRITING A FLIPPING PLAY.

I'm mafia doctor. Whoo. 

I must go write a few more acts now o3o


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

yay, um... voting *Jack* for now, and I guess Invader tomorrow, or should we swap votes...
going with Jac becasue it seems like Invader just wants out.


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

_Out of the sky comes a booming noise followed by words "Damn you!"

Following shortly after a bolt of lightening strikes and kills Jack_the_PumpkinKing. Upon searching his body the villagers find a green card and a little note that says "It was supposed to be in the rules =_=" -God"_

*Jack_the_PumpkinKing is dead. He was innocent.

Day phase will end at the stated time. All votes for Jack are now null and void. You may change your vote to somebody still living.*


----------



## Wargle (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

Um, what happened.

*Invader_Syl*.


----------



## Mai (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

...*Invader Syl?* Or Midnight. Hey Syl, since you were so kind to tell us if you were mafia, could you inform us if Midnight is as well?


----------



## Flora (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*



Wargle said:


> Um, what happened.


I...I'm assuming it was supposed to be a rule not to share your PM text, but God forgot to put it down and hoped no one would try?

*Invader_Syl* as well


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

*Invader_Syl*
still thinking she's not really mafia, but hey, she wants out.
But if you are mafia, please help us out and say if Midnight is one too :)


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

Since Midnight was wrong about Jack and Syl's pretty much dead anyway....

*Daykill: Midnight.*


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

_All of the villagers were so entranced with what was happening. An innocent villager was just struck by God and everybody was focusing on InvaderSyl. With all the accusations and votes flying around nobody noticed plain ole' Squirrel stand behind Midnight and execute her at point-blank range. Everybody lets out a loud shriek and begins to search through the pockets of the dead Midnight. Inside they find a red card._

*Midnight is dead. She was Mafia. About 24 hours left.*


----------



## Mai (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

Hey Squirrel, can you do that anytime, or just once?


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

Pretty sure it's just once.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

Yaaaaaay! :)

*InvaderSyl*, of course. I don't think she'll be giving us much more info, though.

Also:


> DO NOT POST YOUR ROLE PM =_="


- rules stated at beginning of thread


----------



## Clover (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*



Seritinajii said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> - rules stated at beginning of thread


Yes, that was /edited in afterwards/.

(I know I'm dead, but it annoys me when edits are made -- in mafia threads especially -- without indication that they weren't there before.

Also, nyeh.)


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

@Midnight That's why I said "It should've been in the rules". It was a mistake made when I was typing up the rules


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Just Mafia (Day 2)*

(Sorry for the last post but it doesn't matter, you'll see why)

_The villagers grabbed InvaderSyl, dragging them to the lynching post. "Mafia!" they chanted. Everybody was so confident after a day of God killing a player and Squirrel killing a Mafia. "This is it!" they chanted "Time to rid us of the last Mafia! Time to free ourselves from the peril."

All the while InvaderSyl just smiled. Nobody noticed of course. They were all too busy leading the last Mafia member up to be lynch. Or so they thought.

At the gallows InvaderSyl was placed in the noose. "Any last words scum?!" shouted Pig-serpent. "Yes," InvaderSyl said "Midnight was wrong. See their is an alien. And you all made the wrong choice." With that InvaderSyl whipped out a stranger looking device. With the push of a button her spaceship arrived, blasting the villagers with a beam of energy after beaming herself. She left that planet with an evil laugh knowing she was the sole winner._

*You are all dead. InvaderSyl wins. Log will be posted soon*


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

YES!

Sorry about playing you guys, though :P

At least I left you a note, and wrote you a story.

Meep.

* Uses her lazers to turn off computer *

* They reduce it to a pile of smouldering ashes *

... Lyn, get the duct tape. We've got work to do.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

But seriously, how did none of you catch that? The _invader_ crys 'lynch me'

Plus, _I turned in the play yesterday_. I might've done it for real a couple of days earlier, but I stuck it out and _won_.

More explaining in my note. :D

If it gets posted. Along with the short version of what I was going to write. 

Please? D:

Anyway,

Yay for the Irken Empire! :D


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 30, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat.

I can't believe we fell for something like that. But great job!

Just saying - I was an innocent nexus, which means everything that targets me is redirected to a random player. I wonder how that got used...


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 30, 2011)

How did we not see that coming?! Of course someone coming out and claiming Mafia- Agh!
Great job, Syl. ^^


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

Because you guys know me, of course there's gonna be another trope in this post :P Or maybe the next one.



Seritinajii said:


> Just saying - I was an innocent nexus, which means everything that targets me is redirected to a random player. I wonder how that got used...


 This would probably make a _lot_ of sense in how I was activated o3o I wasn't very conspicuous, so I was wondering " Why the heck would you kill _me_ of all players? Because of that other mafia game we're dangerously close to winning?" But... they probably targeted you and I got the RNG :P

Even so, I'm just not quite dead

... OK, i really need to be able to think of tropes in the morning after staying up until about 3am >.< It's my super power D:


----------



## Mai (Jan 30, 2011)

...How, exactly, did we fall for that? Whut. 

Well, good game, Syl!


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

Mai said:


> ...How, exactly, did we fall for that? Whut.
> 
> Well, good game, Syl!


You guys were convinced there was no alien, I got activated, I formulated a plan, pounced on a perfectly unsuspecting game, and  DFTBA :D *Didn't forget to be awesome*

Apparently you guys forgot? :/ 

Either that or it was a _really_ good plan...

Good game, everyone.

... I really hope my note gets posted, because I forgot to save the PMs like an idiot >.<


----------



## Squirrel (Jan 30, 2011)

Guuuh... If only I'd killed you and nominated Midnight instead of the other way around.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

Meep :p

But then you guy's wouldn't get to read my flavor text D:


----------



## Pig-serpent (Jan 30, 2011)

why didn't I see that coming???
I knew she wasn't mafia (not just because I was the last one)
Next time i won't forget about the alien.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

I've never been mafia before D:

I wanna be mafia don!  x3


----------



## OrngSumb (Jan 30, 2011)

Prepare for your mind to be blown lol.

Roles:
Mafia Don: Pig-serpent
Mafia Goon: Midnight
Mafia Usurper: Dannichu
Nexus: Seritinajii
Inspector: Silver
Bus Driver: Flower Doll
Daytime Vigilante: Squirrel
Bomb: MilkAndCookies
Alien: InvaderSyl
Weak Doctor: Cirrus
Jailkeeper: Wargle
Governor: Jack_the_PumpkinKing
Schizo: Mai
Vengeful Townie: Minnow

Night 0:
Mai chooses Dannichu (RNG chose kill)
Minnow targets Jack_the_PumpkinKing
Cirrus heals Dannichu
Wargle heals and roleblocks Jack_the_PumpkinKing
Flower Doll switches Dannichu with Cirrus
Mafia choose to kill Cirrus

Results:
Dannichu was killed by her own Mafia

Day 1 Results: Abstain, MilkAndCookies killed for inactivity

Night 1:
Wargle heals and roleblocks Jack_the_PumpkinKing
Flower Doll switches Wargle and Cirrus
Minnow targets Wargle
Mafia choose Jack_the_PumpkinKing
Mai chooses InvaderSy(*)l (RNG chooses kill)
Cirrus heals Mai(*)

Results: Nobody dies, alien is activated

Day 2 Results: Jack_the_PumpkinKing killed for rules, Midnight vig killed, InvaderSyl was lynched and won


----------



## InvaderSyl (Jan 30, 2011)

YOU WERE MAFIA DON?!?!

UNFAIRNESS D:

Ah well. Just one question- why give _alien_ to the _invader_? Is the RNG just an obviousness magnet?  Well, we got rid of our bomb, at least. WHOO! X3


----------



## Flora (Jan 30, 2011)

...wow at the Dannichu/Cirrus constant attacking on night one XD I chose well.

and now we know why Cirrus didn't die! Cause she targeted Dannichu!

Nicely played, Invader!

(wow, a game where I'm useful :D)


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh my days XD That was excellent.


----------



## Minish (Jan 31, 2011)

...so Mai chose to kill Dannichu, but I healed Dannichu. Mafia try to kill me, but I would have died anyway... I and Dannichu are switched by Flower Doll... I think...? Oh dear lord XD (thank you, Flower Doll! o-o)

Looking at logs is the funniest thing ever. Especially when there's an alien win!


----------

